# Michigan Archery Buck



## bowtechmadman (Nov 12, 2010)

My arrows found a couple homes last weekend. Small buck at 15yds, was going to let him pass but his front right leg was broke. Doe for more table fare.
I think I got called a redneck a few times for how I was transporting them.


----------



## poorboypaul (Nov 12, 2010)

bowtechmadman said:


> My arrows found a couple homes last weekend. Small buck at 15yds, was going to let him pass but his front right leg was broke. Doe for more table fare.
> I think I got called a redneck a few times for how I was transporting them.



At least you hauled them in style! Probably will never see another mercedes hauling a deer!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Diesel Husky (Nov 12, 2010)

Nice job... I would have liked to see them on the top, with your doors strapped closed and you doing some kind of dukes of hazzard move getting in. But i guess the trunk lid works....


----------



## poorboypaul (Nov 12, 2010)

You should of gave each one a cigarette while they were on the trunk.


----------



## Arrowhead (Nov 15, 2010)

Nice deer Rod, congrats. What happened to your pick-up? At least the ride to their final resting place was in style. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## bowtechmadman (Nov 15, 2010)

Still have my pick up. I was hunting some family property about 2 hours from me. The Mercedes diesel gets me about 38mpg, where the truck is about 14. I think I'll have to put some pics on Mercedes forums.


----------



## Arrowhead (Nov 15, 2010)

bowtechmadman said:


> Still have my pick up. I was hunting some family property about 2 hours from me. The Mercedes diesel gets me about 38mpg, where the truck is about 14. I think I'll have to put some pics on Mercedes forums.



LOL... you should put it in the WTF thread.


----------



## dingeryote (Nov 15, 2010)

Reminds me of back when there were a lot fewer Pick up trucks on the road, but everyone hunted. LOL!

Bambi strapped to the roof, Hood, trunk, and sometimes all three wasn't an uncommon sight in Michigan.

Must be some good tin on the Benz. 
That kinda weight would crush a Toyota.:hmm3grin2orange:

Looks like some good backstraps and a couple good neck roasts for Thanksgiving! Congrats!

Still Buckless here.
Not a thing moving, but one scrawny young doe that makes a habit out of walking down my driveway every morning about 0700 to bed down behind the Barn. Darn near tame and apparently worthless as a Buck decoy.

Blue tongue and block permits have hammered the herd locally.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Nov 15, 2010)

bowtechmadman said:


> My arrows found a couple homes last weekend. Small buck at 15yds, was going to let him pass but his front right leg was broke. Doe for more table fare.
> I think I got called a redneck a few times for how I was transporting them.



All kinds of reasons to reps ya!!




.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice deer and Deere! Congrats! [email protected] the car.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Nov 16, 2010)

The mb definately has some good tin...she weighs in at 4200.


----------



## Taxmantoo (Nov 17, 2010)

bowtechmadman said:


> Still have my pick up. I was hunting some family property about 2 hours from me. The Mercedes diesel gets me about 38mpg, where the truck is about 14. I think I'll have to put some pics on Mercedes forums.



I swiped one from WTF and posted it to an Okiebenz mailing list with your 'what kind of redneck' line. Every reply took me to task for calling you names. 
You'd like that list. The real lefties have either left or learned to keep their mouths shut about things like hunting. One vegetarian lefty (a guy I actually like, who hosted a GTG) resigned in protest two years ago when nobody else was properly worshiping the president elect. 
http://okiebenz.com/mailman/listinfo/mercedes_okiebenz.com



bowtechmadman said:


> The mb definately has some good tin...she weighs in at 4200.



GVWR? I thought that was a 124.131 in the pics. 1450kg, 50 more than my 124.126.


----------



## KD57 (Nov 17, 2010)

Congrats !! I don't know about Michigan, but here in Texas, an old mature doe is much harder to bow kill than a mature buck. Rifle hunters don't understand it, but bowhunters sure do.


----------



## Frank Boyer (Nov 18, 2010)

When I was a kid outside of Detroit, a deer across the hood was common in hunting season.


----------



## Buckshot00 (Nov 18, 2010)

Nice job on the deer.


----------



## tree md (Nov 21, 2010)

Very nice! Congrats!!!


----------



## deeker (Nov 22, 2010)

Nice deer, and a classy ride!


----------



## swift4me (Nov 22, 2010)

Great job on the deer. I'm still trying here.

Your photo reminded me of this guy in Billings, MT.

http://blog.kingsoutdoorworld.com/2005/12/30/elk-on-car/


----------

